# Jethro85 Gallery



## Jethro85 (Jul 10, 2009)

Since I have been submitting so many new images here, I decided that I should just put them all in one place so as not to flood the forum with several new topics per day.

I am re-posting all of my previous images here in categories and I will update this topic as I make more images. I really love any feedback and critique that you guys have for me, so please leave it here.

All images created in The GIMP 2.6

*Sigs:*


Spoiler



Yes. I will make you a custom sig as best as I can, ask me nicely in a PM.

*Chii*






*Kadabra:*





*Psyduck*





*Gyrados*





*Me*





*Blair*









*Skins:*


Spoiler



*Yellow Octopus for Acekard2*





Spoiler








Download

More skins coming soon!



*Other Stuff: (NEW!)*


Spoiler



*SCIENCEisNATUREisMAGICK*





Spoiler



isMATHisLIFEisDEATH





Spoiler









*Orihime*





Spoiler









*M+B*





Spoiler



(My second creation in GIMP)




I went to high school with the girl who is now a full time model.

*Squish*





Spoiler



(this is my girlfriend)




The part inside the frame of her glasses on the right really bugs me. I don't know what to do about it as in the origional picture there is a refraction of the grass she is standing on.



Again, I really would love any feedback you have to offer.

*
Find me here too:*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2009)

I have closed all your other thread, so they aren't bumped at some point in the future..

I wanted to say that you really have talent, and for somone who is just at the "beginning" of graphics, you're doings some pretty good stuff..

Just keep it up, and keep this thread updated!


----------



## Jaems (Jul 10, 2009)

Can I use your Psyduck sig?


----------



## Elritha (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice work for a beginner. I wish I had your talent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the Psyduck and Blair sigs specifically. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 10, 2009)

Came to encourage you to keeping doing  stuff y'know. good job, Jeth. Can I call you Jeth?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2009)

nice blair sig =P i love soul eater....this is my first sig that i made just like 10 mins ago but yea it failz =P


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words!! Today I will be working on Chii (from Chobits) and Orihime (Bleach).

Oh, and feel free to call me Jeth. lol.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

What kinda programs did you use to make this stuff.
By the way.... *AWESOME STUFF HERE!!!*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2009)

hmm do you use gimp? if so what brushes do you use? because all i got are the regular ones and a set of 15 from deviantart =(


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What kinda programs did you use to make this stuff.
> By the way.... AWESOME STUFF HERE!!!
> thank you. i use gimp 2.6. it is an open source image manipulation program. free to download HERE.
> 
> QUOTEhmm do you use gimp? if so what brushes do you use? because all i got are the regular ones and a set of 15 from deviantart =(



I got all of my brushes from deviant art and all of my fonts from Dafont. Also it is not too complicated to convert photoshop brushes to gimp brushes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2009)

ok thank you =) i shall befriend you on deviantart ok??


----------

